# Immigration/ACCA



## msasad (Mar 27, 2014)

Dear Members

I am Asad. I am looking to move to Canada.My nationality is Pakistani.My qualification as Below.

Bachelors(B.A) Statistics & Economics(2 Years)
Bachelors(L.L.B),Bachelors of Law and Legislation(3 Years)
ACCA (Chartered Certified Accountant) with tuition classes from Kaplan Financial Leeds,England ,UK.
Experience
Audit & Assurance Officer(Deloitte Touche Tohmastu) 1 year
Accounts & Finance Officer.Real Estate - 1 Year
Cost Document control(Saudi Bin Laden Group) construction(2 years)
Accountant(Bradfor England) 1 Year.
Please guide me in this regard
Regards

Asad


----------

